# Plow and frame at auction Concord NH



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

No affiliation or financial interest what so ever. At my local auction house in Concord NH on Monday. Knowing them may go cheap.

http://www.concordauctioncenter.com/pictures/mondayfurniture/images/IMG_6554.JPG


----------

